# Oil change question for 2005 Frontier



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

New owner here...slid under the new truck the other day to check things out about changing the oil. I was trying to see what it would take to remove the skid plate and get to the oil filter.

And low and behold, I spy this 2 screw access door that *APPEARS *to be underneath the oil filter. Could it be that easy or am I looking at access to something else?

Thanks, Beck


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Beckman said:


> New owner here...slid under the new truck the other day to check things out about changing the oil. I was trying to see what it would take to remove the skid plate and get to the oil filter.
> 
> And low and behold, I spy this 2 screw access door that *APPEARS *to be underneath the oil filter. Could it be that easy or am I looking at access to something else?
> 
> Thanks, Beck


Yep. the oil filter is behind that access plate. Don't try to change the filter by reaching through it, however--you'll just frustrate yourself and carve up your arm on the sharp edges. To change the filter, remove the access cover. On the passenger side of the truck, reach up and over the skid plate to get to the filter to loosen it from the side. The first time it will be very tight, so prepare for a struggle. I use a pliers-type filter wrench and it worked well. Loosen the filter and allow the oil to run down the drip chute and into your catch pan, then remove the filter and replace it. As an additional note, It is very easy to strip out the crankcase oil drain plug when you tighten it so be sure to replace the copper crush washer when you change oil; they are cheap, and they keep you from having to tighten the drain plug to get a good seal. Use a new crush washer and torque the plug to 25 ft/lbs and you'll get a good seal.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> Yep. the oil filter is behind that access plate. Don't try to change the filter by reaching through it, however--you'll just frustrate yourself and carve up your arm on the sharp edges. To change the filter, remove the access cover. On the passenger side of the truck, reach up and over the skid plate to get to the filter to loosen it from the side. The first time it will be very tight, so prepare for a struggle. I use a pliers-type filter wrench and it worked well. Loosen the filter and allow the oil to run down the drip chute and into your catch pan, then remove the filter and replace it. As an additional note, It is very easy to strip out the crankcase oil drain plug when you tighten it so be sure to replace the copper crush washer when you change oil; they are cheap, and they keep you from having to tighten the drain plug to get a good seal. Use a new crush washer and torque the plug to 25 ft/lbs and you'll get a good seal.


Hey Reverend,

I've never even heard of a copper crush washer. Why do they call it a "crush" washer and where do you get them?

Man, I'm glad you answered, cause I'd just crank that puppy back into place and forget about it.

Thanks, Beck


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Beckman said:


> Hey Reverend,
> 
> I've never even heard of a copper crush washer. Why do they call it a "crush" washer and where do you get them?
> 
> ...


Here is a link:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=11026-00001PK

Triffid


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Triffid said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=11026-00001PK
> 
> Triffid



Triffid....thanks much. Great site....and I like your bouncy chic!

Beck


----------

